# blood meal?



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2006)

Last year I lost a crop to deer, so I'm trying a new method this year. So far, I haven't lost any plants, but was wondering if the deer just haven't found them yet? I have put about 3.5 grams of blood meal in peices of nylon and tied them up. I hung these small sacks around my garden in the trees and are somewhat hidden by the branches. I was wondering if anyone else has tried this method?
peace


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 7, 2006)

I've never heard of blood meal in bags deter deer, but I *Do* know that blood attracts coyote's/ dogs/ bear--any omin- or carnivore.

One cheap effective deer deturrent is a dog.
Feed your dog meat the night before and morning of a watering trip and bring him along.
When you arrive, dive your pooch a bran muffin.  Works on dogs just like humans.  The deer can tell that the resultant **** is from a meat eater.
This is gross--but human **** works too, if the "donor" had a meat meal.

Note: NOTHING short of a barb-wire enclosure will keep hungry deer away.  If your plants are the only green thing around in the late summer, the deer WILL go after them.
This doesn't happen (pot being the only green plant around) but it might during a drought.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 7, 2006)

> This is gross--but human **** works too, if the "donor" had a meat meal.



Are you kidding...I pinch one off on all my plants...good fertilizer!  haha

seriously though..dog hair...human piss..that SHOULD do it..


----------

